# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Все для 1С

## verich

http://1c-free.at.ua/

----------


## ip617

что-то маловато материала на твоем сайте...

----------


## verich

> что-то маловато материала на твоем сайте...


Сайт пока только наполняется - все еще впереди!!!

----------


## ip617

Сайт конечно нужный, но боюсь - сгнобит тебя 1с.

----------


## kvazar63

Мне кажется, довольно угрюмая палитра.
А 1С - дело весёлое! :)

----------


## stix2000

хороший сайт, очень нужный :)
хотя на мой взгляд верхнюю половину экрана загромождает заголовок.
без него было бы намного удобнее, а толку от него нет

----------


## leon2785

Угрюмый сайт..
В светлом тоне он был бы намного лучше.

----------


## Dezire

В целом нормально

----------

